# Atlantic city smoking



## Mick22 (Nov 14, 2010)

What's the story with lighting up a cigar in Atlantic city casinos these days? Are there certain areas or bars that still allow it? Any suggestions on the best place to spark up my favorite rocky Patel?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Not a clue.

I had thought they were getting rid of the casinos in Atlantic city a while back? Or was it another coastal city I am thinking of.

I suggest to call them up and ask before you go.

Be sure to post a into here (New Puffer Fish Forum) so we get to know ya a little more.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

There are roped off sections you can smoke in, so your hopes of lighting up at the table are crushed, sorry brother!


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Atlantic City will not consider full smoking ban in casinos for at least two more years - pressofAtlanticCity.com


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

There are designated smoking tables/machines. Tropicana has a cigar/wine bar in their Havana section. Caesar's has a bar downstairs in which you can fire up a stogie with proper ash trays. Borgata has a cigar bar as well. Outside of those three, I don't know of much else. I was most comfortable at Caesar's...bring your own sticks, right out on the casino floor, and nice comfy couches and TVs.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Guess it depends on casino then, that is good to know.

Thanks!


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> There are roped off sections you can smoke in


They must be magical ropes that prevent the smoke from leaving the area :der:


----------



## Mick22 (Nov 14, 2010)

Just got back from ac. Seems the rules vary from hotel to hotel. Found harrahs to be pretty smoking friendly. You could smoke in any of the bars and most of the casino. Good time smoking more than cancelled out my bad time gambling


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks like Harrahs it is next time I am down there, I know in the Taj poker room you have to smoke in a specified section and it's not allowed at the table (atleast the last time I was there that was the case)


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Not a clue.
> 
> I had thought they were getting rid of the casinos in Atlantic city a while back? Or was it another coastal city I am thinking of.
> 
> ...


The Casinos aren't gong any where. They are a cash cow for the state. Last time they tried a smoking ban the casinos lost billions. The state caved in quick.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Looks like Harrahs it is next time I am down there, I know in the Taj poker room you have to smoke in a specified section and it's not allowed at the table (atleast the last time I was there that was the case)


You can't smoke anywhere near the poker room. You have to go outside, or go to the main floor where smoking is permitted.


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

baderjkbr said:


> The Casinos aren't gong any where. They are a cash cow for the state. Last time they tried a smoking ban the casinos lost billions. The state caved in quick.


 Right on,, I go to a casino in Iowa and even though the whole state is smoke free the casino allows smoking.. Give them credit they know which side of the bread the butter is on. I enjoy smoking a cigar every time I visit.

Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Zod (Feb 16, 2019)

I've smoked cigars at the smoking tables many times in the Tropicana and the Borgata. You will still get people giving you disapproving looks but F them! Tell them to go to a non-smoking table.


----------

